# Is the Bridgestone MB-5 worth anything?



## kemmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I just picked up a Bridgestone MB-5. I know other higher end Bridgestones are pretty collectable, but what about the lower end MB-5? Even though it's way down the line, it's got tripple butted tange chromolly tubing and the same geometry as the MB-1 so I figure it would be a great rider. Is there anyone interested in these things? What do you think it's worth in decent, well used condition? Pictures to come...


----------



## steef (Aug 22, 2005)

I got $100 for an MB-6 I turned into a singlespeed. I would have kept it as a rider, but it was a midge too small.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think it is as a collector bike.

Maybe as the foundation for a single speed or town cruiser.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

It's probably a decent commuter or trail rider, but not extremely desirable. With the expection of the MB-Zip, the TIGed Bridgestones aren't really anything super special. The TIGed frames were made in Taiwan, and the lugged frames were made in Japan.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

The MB-5 is pretty low-end... I have a lugged, Japanese-made MB-2 1991 which is halfway to SS-dom. Tange Switchblades, XTR v-brakes, 180mm Sugino Mighty-cranks... It will be an interesting bike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

It's a good bike. People seem to snatch them up faster than other brand bikes in it's price range on eBay though I wouldn't call them a collector bike compared to the MB-0 and the MB1. The MB5 has a heavier fork so it didn't feel as light steering as the MB1.
The bike does share the same geometry as the MB1 . I used to own both.The MB1 is lugged and the MB5 is welded.The MB5 is just a bit heavier. It climbs and rides just as good as the MB1. I say it's worth it. 
That's funny.I just sold mine. This is what it looked like before I rebuilt it.


----------

